# 2 quick questoins on Deadlifts



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

I do full deadlifts and was wondering....

1) My feet feel more balanced and compfortable when they point outwards a little, does it matter if I do this?

2) Should the weights hit the floor after each rep or should i keep the tension by constantly having the bar lifted off the floor?

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

1) No, I have them pointing a bit outwards too.

2) I prefer to not hit the weights on the floor, since the bar will bend and make all reps after the first, shorter.

Regards,


----------



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> 1) No, I have them pointing a bit outwards too.
> 
> 2) I prefer to not hit the weights on the floor, since the bar will bend and make all reps after the first, shorter.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks man, those were the answers I was hoping for. A little reassurance goes a long way


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tiny Snake said:


> 1) No, I have them pointing a bit outwards too.
> 
> 2) I prefer to not hit the weights on the floor, since the bar will bend and make all reps after the first, shorter.
> 
> Regards,


You don't put the bar down each rep? not really a deadlift if you don't is it.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Deadlift is lifting from a dead stop on the floor! Nuf said


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

position your feet as if your gonna leap on to a box

i leave a few seconds between each rep, none of this bouncing nonsense


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive always hit the floor with the bar each rep as i thought that was the meaning of a 'dead' lift


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> Ive always hit the floor with the bar each rep as i thought that was the meaning of a 'dead' lift


And have you ever bent the bar? :confused1:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

The weight has to touch the floor for the rep to finish and a new one to begin... hence the name DEADlift.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

you might find deadlifting with your trainers off is easier too... personally I feel more balanced deadlifting & squating without trainers on...


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

BBK said:


> you might find deadlifting with your trainers off is easier too... personally I feel more balanced deadlifting & squating without trainers on...


x2


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

smash the weights onto the floor after every rep, it makes a great noise, it makes you look rock hard an everyone will stop an stare at you cos your obviously massive 

well thats how i roll.... the fcukin 10 kg barbell gets thrown down hard haha


----------



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> smash the weights onto the floor after every rep, it makes a great noise, it makes you look rock hard an everyone will stop an stare at you cos your obviously massive
> 
> well thats how i roll.... the fcukin 10 kg barbell gets thrown down hard haha


You forgot to also add "let out an almighty GRUNT!" with each rep obviously lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Moorey123 said:


> You forgot to also add "let out an almighty GRUNT!" with each rep obviously lol


oh yes sorry im not a fcukin pro you know lol


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Speedway said:


> You don't put the bar down each rep? not really a deadlift if you don't is it.


Thats what I am doing, lol. I put the bar down, and wait a second then lift, not lifting right away.

Regards,


----------



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> oh yes sorry im not a fcukin pro you know lol


You'll learn.. haha!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Speedway said:


> And have you ever bent the bar? :confused1:


What you mean bend the bar?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chopthebench said:


> What you mean bend the bar?


The bar will bend with enough weight either side.....


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> The bar will bend with enough weight either side.....


Yeah but shouldve said i dont get why he asked that lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chopthebench said:


> Yeah but shouldve said i dont get why he asked that lol


Why?

He could be pulling 300kg for all you know lol


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Why?
> 
> He could be pulling 300kg for all you know lol


Whats that got to do with anything? I didnt say anything about him nevermind his lifts


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chopthebench said:


> Whats that got to do with anything? I didnt say anything about him nevermind his lifts


Sorry pal what did you mean then?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Horses for courses.....Dorian Yates says do deadlift only to shin then go back up in order to keep tension on the muscle.


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

chopthebench said:


> What you mean bend the bar?


I think he made a joke referring to your post about you hitting the floor with the bar


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Sorry pal what did you mean then?


Lol its cool mate just wasnt sure why he was asking if i have ever bent the bar


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

ob1 said:


> I think he made a joke referring to your post about you hitting the floor with the bar


Oh i see  didnt notice he was joking too early for my brain to catch on quickly!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Horses for courses.....Dorian Yates says do deadlift only to shin then go back up in order to keep tension on the muscle.


I dont see dorians deadlift as a proper deadlift though, its kinda like a variation of a SLDL imo


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

About tension - how much time under tension (TUT) do you think you actually lose from hitting the floor?

I love that 90% of people ignore the eccentric (negative) part of any movement - which is the strongest out of the 3 parts to any movement - then worry about the fraction of a second they may lose during a deadlift by letting it hit the floor.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If you feel more comfortable with toes pointing out and a slightly wider stance have you thought about using a sumo deadlift instead, it might be more suited to your body type


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> About tension - how much time under tension (TUT) do you think you actually lose from hitting the floor?
> 
> I love that 90% of people ignore the eccentric (negative) part of any movement - which is the strongest out of the 3 parts to any movement - then worry about the fraction of a second they may lose during a deadlift by letting it hit the floor.


Totally agree, i always control the eccentric contrction on a deadlift, always have done, mainly so i didnt look like a noisy cock trying to bash the weights around but it is bound to be beneficial to muscle growth. The only exception is when im lifting a heavy single double or triple - i drop it on the last one as im ususally fooked.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Totally agree, i always control the eccentric contrction on a deadlift, always have done, mainly so i didnt look like a noisy cock trying to bash the weights around but it is bound to be beneficial to muscle growth. The only exception is when im lifting a heavy single double or triple - i drop it on the last one as im ususally fooked.


Eccentric is a bit iffy with deadlifts like, I do like to control it myself too but when the sh!ts getting heavy lol

But still, people shouldn't worry about such small losses of TUT when they (probably) couldn't care less about the eccentric part of all movements - not just deadlift.

I was pressing 35kg a side on a hammer smith incline chest press (plate loaded) and could achieve 8-9 reps but then knocked it down to 20 per side and still could only manage 8-9 reps, why? Emphasis on eccentric part. Fcking kills you lol.

Last back session, I only had 5 minutes left to do ALL of my deadlifting - I leave DL last so I get the best benefits from it. Almost had to lie down on the floor just from loading the plates on :crying: never mind lifting it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Eccentric is a bit iffy with deadlifts like, I do like to control it myself too but when the sh!ts getting heavy lol
> 
> But still, people shouldn't worry about such small losses of TUT when they (probably) couldn't care less about the eccentric part of all movements - not just deadlift.
> 
> ...


LOL i dont mean like a full on 5 secoind negative, i just mean controlling it down, not smashing it down. Fcuk doing deadlifts last, i do them first and depending on whether i have done a big lift or whether ive stayed above 5 reps, i will go and loosen up with a few empty reverse hypers and then do the rest of my back with sitting down cable stuff lol!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I have to do them first too.

The thing about deadlifts is that they're one of the "riskier" lifts if your form isn't good. You can snap you sh*t up pretty good if you get careless with them. Doing them at the end of a workout when you're already tired means you might get sloppy. It also means that your muscles are fatigued and you can't give it your all to get the best out of them. With an isolation, fatigue isn't a problem but with a compound, if one muscle is fatigued, it becomes a weak point and there's a chance it holds the others back fronm getting worked properly. So deadlifts first as it's safer and more efficient.

IMHO, it's best that all the big compounds are done at the beginning of a workout.

Not saying that it doesn't work differently for other people, just that for most, doing them first is the best way to go about it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> About tension - how much time under tension (TUT) do you think you actually lose from hitting the floor?
> 
> I love that 90% of people ignore the eccentric (negative) part of any movement - which is the strongest out of the 3 parts to any movement - then worry about the fraction of a second they may lose during a deadlift by letting it hit the floor.


so then do sldl if your worried about tut 

- - - Updated - - -

or a Romanian deadlift


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Let a deadlift down controlled but don't concentrate on the eccentric. The down phase is the riskiest part for injury.

You get everything you need from the pull. Any benefit from the lowering is outweighed by the risk of snapping your sh*t up.

Run a quick Google and you'll find most people advocate a controlled descent but not a slow, concentrated eccentric. Like Ewen says: if you want to concentrate on tut, look to SLDLs.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> Let a deadlift down controlled but don't concentrate on the eccentric. The down phase is the riskiest part for injury.
> 
> You get everything you need from the pull. Any benefit from the lowering is outweighed by the risk of snapping your sh*t up.
> 
> Run a quick Google and you'll find most people advocate a controlled descent but not a slow, concentrated eccentric. Like Ewen says: if you want to concentrate on tut, look to SLDLs.


Like what i said lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

If you're all referring to me, I didn't say I do count negatives on a deadlift - I said it's "iffy" if I saw someone doing slow negs on deadlift I would cringe, I wouldn't tell them not to do it though because that's up to them. I don't do it. I was talking about negatives in general - on any exercise.

Deadlifts last - I've only done this on 3 consecutive back sessions so far, it's more like a testing phase to see how it goes. So far all my other back lifts are considerably stronger and more intense. Deadlifts, my last session, I was exhausted going into DL's but my form was still fine.

I do know about SLDLs - I haven't been living under a rock lol and I'm not worried about TUT - I get plenty.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> About tension - how much time under tension (TUT) do you think you actually lose from hitting the floor?
> 
> I love that 90% of people ignore the eccentric (negative) part of any movement - which is the strongest out of the 3 parts to any movement - then worry about the fraction of a second they may lose during a deadlift by letting it hit the floor.


It's not the time your losing that's the issue, it's the actual tension on the muscle. Dead to the floor gives the muscle a bit of respite which is not what a bodybuilder wants to do. A power lifter would but he's not bodybuilding. Two completely different styles of training....BB = constant tension ... PL = getting weight from a to b


----------

